
The application deadline for Work at a Startup is tomorrow - pg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/the-application-deadline-for-work-at-a-startu
======
bluefish
If we're not able to attend but would like to submit our resume to the
YCombinator companies, is there a good place to do so? I'd be tempted to
submit my resume via the application, but it doesn't seem fair to the startup
companies to have to sift through resumes from people unable to attend.

~~~
pg
We should build something for that. Stay tuned.

------
bengl
Any word on how many applicants will be invited?

------
jwegan
Would it be possible for you to post a copy of the presentation slides for
those that are unable to attend?

~~~
staunch
It's going to be streamed live, for those that can't attend:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1346118>

